# Losing heat while going down the highway



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

When I'm plowing at home or around town I have no issues but I have one driveway to clear that's 10 miles down the road. When I make that drive with the plow on my heat stops blowing hot air and the outside temp display goes way up, generally reading 50-60 degrees even when it's 0 outside.

This happened on my '08 2500hd and today it happened on my '18 2500hd (first time out), both with the 6.0 gas. Temp gauge always stays right at 210.

Has anyone else had this happen? I assume it's got something to do with the plow blocking airflow, what have people done to help with this issue?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

K.C.C. said:


> When I'm plowing at home or around town I have no issues but I have one driveway to clear that's 10 miles down the road. When I make that drive with the plow on my heat stops blowing hot air and the outside temp display goes way up, generally reading 50-60 degrees even when it's 0 outside.
> 
> This happened on my '08 2500hd and today it happened on my '18 2500hd (first time out), both with the 6.0 gas. Temp gauge always stays right at 210.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? I assume it's got something to do with the plow blocking airflow, what have people done to help with this issue?


What trim level package?

Does it have "auto" under the drivers temp reading and are you using it?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like a water flow problem to the heater, have you done anything to the cooling system lately?, might have an air bubble


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The plow blocks the air flow to outside air temp sensor. As Phil said, if you are using "auto", the climate control will not work because the outside air temp is read incorrectly


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stupid computer programmers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> The plow blocks the air flow to outside air temp sensor. As Phil said, if you are using "auto", the climate control will not work because the outside air temp is read incorrectly


Which is stupid...because it should blow whatever you have it set at.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which is stupid...because it should blow whatever you have it set at.


But that wouldn't be "smart" of the truck. "Auto" is supposed to know better than you how much heat you'd like. 'Cuz humans are too stupid to sense when they are too hot. They could just overheat and die at any second.

Alternatively, I guess you could argue that humans are just expected to be too lazy to reach _all the way_ over to the center console to adjust a knob. They might pull a muscle.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which is stupid...because it should blow whatever you have it set at.


Is it though?

How does it know what system to use?

If it is 120 degrees outside and you are looking for 70 degrees in the cab, it will use A/C to do so. If it is 20 degrees and you are asking for 70 degrees in the cab it would use heat.

Stuff when haywire when we went all digital...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is it though?
> 
> How does it know what system to use?
> 
> ...


Why are Ford and GM the only ones with the problem?

Between that and the stupid dash cutting out because of voltage spikes, someone forgot what a lot of these trucks are used for...WORK.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is it though?
> 
> How does it know what system to use?
> 
> ...


In my real business i own 15 ice cream machines.. once these things went all digital they became 24k pieces of crap.. id rather have 2 old machines than 1 new one which shouldnt be the case


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are Ford and GM the only ones with the problem?


I have never had the problem in any of my GM's... W/T threw Denali package...
BUT
I also plow with my heat on full hot, on defrost, with the drivers window as my temperature controller.

Keeps the wipers and windshield free and clear.

You do the same by chance???


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are Ford and GM the only ones with the problem?
> 
> Between that and the stupid dash cutting out because of voltage spikes, someone forgot what a lot of these trucks are used for...WORK.


Yep my buddy only buys ford but ive plowed with dodges for 15 years and wouldnt change. None of the battery or radio problems or anything else


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OP - if it really bothers you, relocate the ambient air temperature element to the wheel well where the cold air intake is pulling air from.

From what I understand it will eliminate this issue.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are Ford and GM the only ones with the problem?
> .


Dodge is too stupid to know they are doing it wrong?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> OP - if it really bothers you, relocate the ambient air temperature element to the wheel well where the cold air intake is pulling air from.
> 
> From what I understand it will eliminate this issue.


Can you turn the heat to manual.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can you turn the heat to manual.


Well, I guess you COULD. Didn't you see my post above? That would be like:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dodge is too stupid to know they are doing it wrong?


SKWJA


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can you turn the heat to manual.


Yes, but it will not fix the outlying issue. As I said above, the truck does not know weather to use heat or A/C due to the fact that it sees a much higher exterior ambient temp reading. The ambient air temp is what is telling the truck which system to be using. If he is seeing temps above 80 on the ambient reading, it will still fire the A/C on. (which is one of the whole reasons that they use the outside air temp sensor on the HVAC system NOT to turn the A/C on in freezing temps )


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, I guess you COULD. Didn't you see my post above? That would be like:
> 
> View attachment 186721


That would look much more scary if all 3 were on fire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dodge is too stupid to know they are doing it wrong?


That's pretty rich coming from a guy from Lapeertucky.

A truck that functions like its supposed to. Even better since mine doesn't even have a plow prep package and it functions better than Chebbies and Furds.


----------



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I never considered that the outside temp reading would make the truck call for AC. Just seemed odd that it's happened on two different trucks.

I assumed that my issues were somehow tied together but it didn't make sense to me that I'd lose heat since normally I just run it at set temp, I'll have to make sure I don't have it on auto though

It was much easier with the '86, slide the heat selector to high, arm out the window if you were hot, back in once you cooled down. (heated seats and XM radio are a nice touch though in the newer rigs)

Philbilly, do you know where the ambient air temperature element is located from the factory?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A truck that functions like its supposed to. Even better since mine doesn't even have a plow prep package and it functions better than Chebbies and Furds.


Cause it is still running on stone age technology...










Did Dodge ever figure out how to keep an automatic on the road for more than 30,000 miles yet or are they still working on that yet...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

K.C.C. said:


> Philbilly, do you know where the ambient air temperature element is located from the factory?


Look right below the Chevy logo threw your grill to the passenger side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Cause it is still running on stone age technology...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Only the second truck that I drive that's made it to 100k on a tranny. And this one's tuned.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 186723
> 
> 
> Only the second truck that I drive that's made it to 100k on a tranny. And this one's tuned.


Fake news... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 186723
> 
> 
> Only the second truck that I drive that's made it to 100k on a tranny. And this one's tuned.


That one got that Aisin trans in it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> That one got that Aisin trans in it?


No...Dodge is too stupid. Can't get one in a 2500. Although I can get a 3500 with a 6.4 and an Aisin.

Idiots


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...Dodge is too stupid.
> Idiots


We just agreed on something.... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> We just agreed on something.... :laugh:


Eye gnu ewe wood ketch et...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Look right below the Chevy logo threw your grill to the passenger side.


Picture is worth 1000 words


----------



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Phil! I'll take a look this afternoon.

Much appreciated.


----------

